

Ask HN: What are the best technologies you've worked with this year? - inovica

I've had a great year discovering some new technologies (for us) that we've never used before. We've fully moved over to Python, but I thought I'd try to create a thread that we can all find interesting with a list of the cool and useful technologies that people here have used.
======
wisty
MongoDB, and CouchDB. Both very similar, very different databases. MongoDB is
_fast_ (they say it's almost as fast as writing to /dev/null), has cool update
features (i.e. increment count by 4, if count is less than 10), and great
documentation, but it's dangerously unreliable by default.

CouchDB is rock solid, and has a very nice map-reduce setup (allowing your
aggregations to update themselves quite quickly as underlying data changes),
but the documentation is very bare, and it's not very fast (somewhere between
50 updates per second, to 3000 updates per second, depending on how you do
things).

------
dstein
The Microsoft Kinect is by far the most genuinely futuristic piece of
technology I've used this year. It's something that didn't even exist last
year at this time, and has clearly pushed technology, in general, into
entirely new territory.

------
rvijapurapu
I have been using Gaelyk for some of the projects. It's incredibly intuitive
and simple enough for new developers to learn.

I have also played around with Sinatra for a hobby project but did not dig
deep into it.

As most of the work I do is Java related, I have to say I'm impressed with
Spring Roo it's got serious potential.

------
wr1472
<http://www.playframework.org/>

------
jefflinwood
Enyo. The HP Touchpad has an amazing JavaScript framework that's completely
unlike jQuery Mobile or anything else I've seen in the space.

------
ulisesroche
CoffeeScript all day, errday. I actually started making fun of myself for
being all giddy when writing some JSON day before yesterday.

------
ryanfitz
backbone.js <http://documentcloud.github.com/backbone>

------
petervandijck
Scala and Play.

